# Diy sight light



## motorcitykid (Nov 29, 2005)

That is cool. Can you take a picture looking though the site with the laser lit in the dark to show how lit up your pins are? How much was the laser light? That is really neat!


----------



## pvoltmer (Aug 5, 2010)

I think you can get the same light at walmart. Not 100% sure though. Dad bought me one and him one and don't remember where he bought them.

That is a good idea though. Show pictures in the dark with it on to see how bright the pins are. :thumbs_up:


----------



## flyin2jz (Dec 28, 2007)

Here is the pic with it on at dark. I need to block off the holes on the side of the light. U can see it lights up the bows bit but I believe a little black tape will fix it. Plus u can move it off your sight during full light and swing it back over just before dark. The light may be a little bright. I'm going to mess with blocking off some of the light with some rtv inside right on the bulb.


----------



## flyin2jz (Dec 28, 2007)

another cool thing is that it has a laser on it too. be really cool to set up the laser so that it was set on a 20 yrd shot which is about all i would shoot during low light. be a no brainer to shoot that last minute buck at 20 with the laser. just seems a bit like cheating...lol


----------



## AppleOnMyHead (Nov 22, 2009)

flyin2jz said:


> another cool thing is that it has a laser on it too. be really cool to set up the laser so that it was set on a 20 yrd shot which is about all i would shoot during low light. be a no brainer to shoot that last minute buck at 20 with the laser. just seems a bit like cheating...lol


In Michigan the DNR will give you a coupon (ticket) for that.


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

I got a few of the ones at walmart. They work fine except after a year of use the switch wears out. The other thing is the light is blue. 
Great Idea!!! yours looks like it will last.


----------



## motorcitykid (Nov 29, 2005)

Thanks for the 2nd picture. With a little clean up for the unwanted light, that thing will be awesome. I am going to go tomorrow and pick up a light and do a real clean installation and see what the result is on my sight. If all goes well, I will post pictures on this thread. Thanks for a great idea.


----------



## flyin2jz (Dec 28, 2007)

to be honest i really dont know if they are even legal here. its not being used to hunt during illegal hunting hours. when i cant see my sights thru my peep i leave. my eyes arent the best at dusk so it helps a bit. i bought the light at harbor freight for 4.99 and it comes with 3 extra batterys. i still need to experiment a little with the light output, like i said its too bright and is distracting. i believe cutting off about 3/4 of the light would be perfect. cool thing is you can move it during full light. it has a little push button on the side to turn it on and off. cool thing is the button makes no noise when you press it. im not trying to get into a pissing match over the legality of this setup, just trying to share.


----------



## motorcitykid (Nov 29, 2005)

flyin,

That poster is referring to using the laser to acquire the target for shooting, which here in Michigan is illegal. The way you are using the laser is legal. As long as the laser never touches the side of the animal it is legal. It is a neat idea. I was going to go hunting tomorrow but with bad weather approaching, I will save the gas money and go to HF and pick up a laser light and do an installation. If all goes well, I will post pictures here.


----------



## flyin2jz (Dec 28, 2007)

i really hadnt thought much about the laser till i was sitting in the woods tonight. i dont know if its legal in ohio or not but i will look for sure before trying it out. i think it would be cool for target shooting more than anything and seeing how far the arrow drops at different distances. im not sold on it yet until i can get rid of the unwanted light completely because its really distracting and it jacks with your eyes so everything looks black around you except for the lighted area, kinda like looking at your phone for something with the light on and then trying to focus about dark it takes a few seconds to adjust. please post up your experiences with this idea


----------



## team-A&S (Jan 14, 2009)

black tap the outside of the light and get window tint for the front of the lens should cut the light down to a good minimum


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

are the lazers leagal in ohio. i dont think so. but im not postive


----------



## flyin2jz (Dec 28, 2007)

i dont think they are. i already have issues killing deer. i know it sounds weird but i cant kill does because they make more deer. i dont kill any bucks under 150 inches so it leaves pretty slim pickins for deer for me to harvest. my wife says im the worst hunter ever. to me the fun is making them make the mistake of getting close enough to kill. i really have no interest in killing them. i usually take pics of the deer i see with my phone so i can show the family i really do see deer because they never believe me. lol


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

lol


----------



## motorcitykid (Nov 29, 2005)

I bought the laser today at HF and brought it home. Looked it over real good and found it to be of a low quality and performance. It will do as what is described but I found the cap that holds the batteries in was machined very poorly for fit. For the low cost that is to be expected. If saving dollars is the thing, then go with this deal. If wanting a decent product for a decent installation then stay away from this. I will use what I bought for my back up bow and post pictures. It is a great idea and can installed very cleanly if attention to detail is given.


----------



## flyin2jz (Dec 28, 2007)

sorry motor if i sent you on a wild goose chase on the light. my light was already put together and was functioning out of the package so i cant really attest to the quality of the battery area. i dont think im gonna mess with my batteries till it quits if those issues are there. i was able to get rid of the unwanted light with some black tape for a test. the problem is the light is still to strong. it works great just before dark but if you sit too long the light is overpowering and you cant see anything behind the sight, but you cant see anything behind the sight anyway even without the light except a sillouette of an animal which in my book its too late to shoot anyway


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

Paint the light with some black paint or a sharpie. Then take a small pin and scratch away some of the paint until you have just the right amount of light.


----------



## flyin2jz (Dec 28, 2007)

Good call Jim I'll try that and get back with everyone. I get the feeling it takes very little light to make the pins glow a bit.


----------



## motorcitykid (Nov 29, 2005)

Put it on the back up bow and it is surprising how good it looks and functions. I did paint mine satin black and used black zip ties. Word of advice-Take into consideration how long the flexible portion of the light is in relation to where you want the light to enter the sight. It can be tricky with some sights if the sight is large. Tried it on both bows and had to mount differently on each because of the sight differences. Pictures to follow.


----------



## flyin2jz (Dec 28, 2007)

did you block out the bulbs light in any way motor? i tried it last night and its way to bright. im going to block out the bulb a bit with a sharpie and see what it looks like. your sights shoudnt need but a pinhole size light to get them to glow.... post some pics of your setup please


----------



## xracer27 (Oct 6, 2010)

LOL this is weird I mounted one of those HF lights on my bow last year! The light on the flexible wand is led the laser comes straight out of the main body and can be pointed to where an arrow hits at a picked yardage. 
Lighting up your sights or scope is OK here. But projecting ANY light/laser on a deer while hunting here in Texas and probably all states is defiantly against the law.


----------



## 3Dmaniac (May 25, 2009)

i tried one of these lights years ago on my sight..batteries didnt last long at all...since wen is having a light on your sight illegal??


----------



## TheHuntingMedic (Aug 30, 2010)

It is more the laser part....those lights from Harber Freight are a LED/Laser combo.


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

xracer27 said:


> LOL this is weird I mounted one of those HF lights on my bow last year! The light on the flexible wand is led the laser comes straight out of the main body and can be pointed to where an arrow hits at a picked yardage.
> Lighting up your sights or scope is OK here. But projecting ANY light/laser on a deer while hunting here in Texas and probably all states is defiantly against the law.


Bow tech used to offer a lazer sight hand grip as an option on their bows in 2008. They were made by crimsin trace, one of the bigger laser sight makers for fire arms. Never got a chance to shoot one, but heard they were terrible. Dancing sight picture like you wouldn't believe.


----------



## flyin2jz (Dec 28, 2007)

i have never tried the laser. I could only imagine how much it dances around. Very tough to hold still im sure


----------



## xracer27 (Oct 6, 2010)

You are correct HuntingMedic it is both. As I stated the LED white light is on a little flex wand that I taped to the halo ring of the sight. 
Actually having the laser on the bow would get me in deep trouble if stopped by a warden, during season. Now hog/varmint hunting pretty much any thing goes!!


----------

